# How Do You Hunt Around The World?



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

With so many people from around the world on this one forum. I would like to know how you hunt? Where you hunt and what you are allowed to hunt. I will start off with the idea for the thread. I live in louisiana U.S.A. we are allowed to harvest several mammals and birds year round. Raccoon, possum, coyote, armadilla. Crows if they are in the garden, pidgeons, starling. For me a normal hunting situation would be for me to take my SS with me to a deer stand at which I have placed corn and some type of planted crop. Turnips, rape, rye grass. Then from the stand I would attemp to harvest whatever animal is in season at the time. normally it would be squirrel,or rabbits. If you are real lucky you can catch a crow in the feild. Here a crow would be the ultimate trophy second to harvesting a turkey.All of this hunting requires a permit. And if you are below a certain age, you are required to take a Hunters safety Class. This type of hunting for me is with a longbow and arrow. But many hunters in Louisiana hunt over bait with rifle and muzzleloader. If we can get input from other hunters from around the world we might be able to get a small glimpes of how others hunt. I for one have always been interested in how you are able to hunt in England. I was always told that hunting is all on private land and that only the rich man can hunt. What is the truth about hunting in England?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Im from uk 
Its true you can only hunt on your own land or land that you have permission from the owner to shoot on .. However people sometimes just go to woods and other areas .
We can hunt many things here with a catapult without any sort of license , however there are some seasons for animals such as duck.
The main type of game for a slingshot around here seems to be , rabbit, pigeon and pheasants.
My style of hunting is very opportunistic as i simple wonder through country roads and woods hoping to get a shot at something lol


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

No legal hunting in Panama, so since it's all illegal, those who do generally hunt at night with a spotlight.

On those rare occasions when I am in East Texas during hunting season, I like to go into the woods, sit under a tree and wait for squirrels with a .22 rifle. The next time I go, I will probably replace the rifle with a camera.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Henry in Panama said:


> The next time I go, I will probably replace the rifle with a camera.


Bring a Poloroid, that should knock em out real good.

LGD


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
To add to what Reece has said...........
In the UK
- hunting with bows is forbidden for any type of quarry (including fish)
- getting a firearms licence is not easy, but possible if you can prove to the police a good enough reason and have somewhere to shoot. Firearms law is very very restrictive as is the sale of firearms and ammo. Breaking firearms law is a serious criminal offence. Air rifles are classed as firearms, even if they are below the 12 ft lb legal limit, but you don't need a firearms certificate. Above 12 ft lbs and you need a firearms certificate from the police.
- being on land without permission in possession of firearm (including air rifles) is classed as armed trespass and has big penalties.
- you can only fish on inland waters with a rod and you have to have an annual licence from the govt.. Sea fishing is less restrictive and handlines can be used. There are lots of places to fish inland ( often charging) and there is a division between fly fishing and bait fishing. Fishing is probably the biggest participant sport in the UK.
- baiting quarry (non fish quarry) is frowned upon
- organised shoots for pheasant, grouse and partridge are expensive and are frequently by invitation only. 
- a lot of ordinary people shoot and fish, but it can be expensive
- we don't have the equivalent of your "State lands" ( if I understand how it works in the USA correctly)
- you do need permission of the landowner to shoot or fish
- most hunting with dogs is now banned by law
- opportunities for deer hunting are pretty limited. Deer are found in most of rural UK, but species vary on location. Tree stands are used to shoot as well as stalking.
- there are no licences required or formal competency tests for hunters.
- most quarry has a season (not rabbits)

However...........
there are opportunities to use cattys as they tend to be regarded as a kids toy rather than a real hunting tool. Discretion and discreet are key words.The people I know who use cattys seriously tend to take a more opportunistic approach to taking quarry. It goes without saying that permission to hunt should always be sought if possible. Catty hunters are few, but it is certainly growing in popularity as a result of the gun laws.
Rabbits are fairly widespread, as are woodpidgeons. Pheasants can often be seen in fields (usually close to shooting land). Waterfowl are also widespread. Grey squirrels are common in town and country, but absent from most of Scotland thankfully. All can be harvested with cattys. Vermin (pest birds eg crows, magpies feral pigeons, as well as rats,squirrels, and rabbits. Starlings and sparrows are not classed as pests) is often shot with cattys. Hares are less common and some folks claim to take them with cattys.

I'm sure that others with more knowledge and experience from the UK will add to this.


----------



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

This is all great. I have learn more in this 3 post then I could ever dream of.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

I like this topic...

Well here in NC i hunt everything from Squirrel, to Deer. With the rabbit being what i wish i could hunt more of since they only really come out at night here where i am. I have taken duck, and squirrel with my catty, but soon hope to be able to add rabbit to that list, I hunt on privat eland with permission and public land with liscence. I use a traditional Longbow and Catty now, but i also trap for fish when i can. I enjoy duck hunting with a slingshot, but Im not sure its legal, which is why i only do that on private land. I would shoot a raccoon if i saw one close enough, as i think the setup im using now would do the trick, but i doubt that will ever happen.

Paul.


----------



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

I would have thought that there would be more responce to this threat. How about Australia?


----------



## MarsOne (Apr 26, 2012)

No hunting on public land in South Oz - all done of private property with land owners permission. Hunting license, which is more of a formality, is obtained by posting your money off. Gun license is another story

The land of feral animals - deer, foxes, rabbits, hares, goats... Find a willing property owner and go your hardest!

The majority of shooting is done with a spotlight. Check out this photo I had sent to me - apparently a roo shooter gutted his bounty, found foxes in these numbers shortly after










Don't take this picture wrong - foxes are still crafty buggers, as they are everywhere.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

MarsOne said:


> No hunting on public land in South Oz - all done of private property with land owners permission. Hunting license, which is more of a formality, is obtained by posting your money off. Gun license is another story
> 
> The land of feral animals - deer, foxes, rabbits, hares, goats... Find a willing property owner and go your hardest!
> 
> ...


Wow! I count 30 fox in this picture, (including a few sets of "reflective eyes" in the background). One could do some serious varmint hunting there!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

that picture is incredible, all of my hunting in the uk is either on a private estate or a stable yard both of these places i have permission to shoot on. i either hunt with a 12 ft ibs air rifle in .22 caliber or with a slingshot. if you want to get a firearms liscence it is eaisier to suck water from a stone through a straw.

i am hunting pheasants, rabbits, hares, pigeons, magpies, squirrels, jackdaws, partridge, rats. this is not all that i hunt but is all that i can think of at the moment.


----------



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

In the UK are you legal to harvest this game with weapons with or without a license/ Just not high power guns? And not bow hunting.


----------



## Cue_Ball (Apr 10, 2011)

On shotguns:

It is relatively easy to own a shotgun in the UK. They are permitted on a separate licence to firearms and it's called a SGC (Shotgun Certificate). Contrary to popular belief, and unlike a high-powered firearms, you do not need a 'valid' reason to own a shotgun in the UK, as it is your right to own one. However, it's always best to have a good reason in mind (clay pigeon shooting or hunting) as a police officer or representative of your local constabulary will visit you before allowing you to have a SGC. You _could_ of course tell them it's your right to own one and you don't need a reason but hey, no point being confrontational right from the outset I say.

A SGC entitles you to own as many shotguns as you want and as much ammunition as you want but your shotguns do need to be locked away safely when not in use - usually in a police approved gun safe. You do not need to lock away your shotgun shells but it's wise to do so. A shotgun held on a SGC can have no more than a three round capacity, so pump-action shoguns are allowed on SGC. If you want a shotgun with more capacity you will need a firearms certificate. You cannot buy shotgun slugs or most of the larger sizes of buckshot on a SGC. They are sometimes permitted on a Firearms Certificate if you have a valid reason. ie. member of a tactical shotgun club.

As with low powered air rifles and firearms, you need to have permission to shoot on someone's land - or have your own land - before you can hunt with a shotgun. You can shoot clay pigeons on private land or join a club and use their land.

If you have a serious criminal record or have a mental illness which makes you a possible danger to the public then you will not be successful in obtaining a shotgun certificate.

With a blank rap sheet and a sane head no one will be refused a shotgun certificate in the UK. I can't get one, but we won't go into that lol.


----------



## capt eddie (Oct 9, 2012)

In the UK it appears that the hunting rules are made and governed by the land owner, since there appears to be no public lands for the goverment to govern over.? No state gamewardens?


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi,
In the UK its the government that make the legislation relating to hunting and firearms - not the landowner. Game seasons, types of game, etc are all defined by central legislation. Some land owned by government bodies may offer limited permission for shooting. Landowners (or their agents- gamekeepers, riverkeepers etc) will monitor and oversee hunting/fishing activities on their land but will involve the police regarding poaching etc. 
There is public access to land, but it is complex and differs in Scotland to England. Landownership and access has been a contentious issue for many years. We have national parks, but even within them there is private land.

There are no gamewardens as such, hunting and shooting is overseen by landowners and the police and there are specialist wildlife units with every force across the UK who focus on crimes to wildlife including poaching and other forms of illegal activity involving animals/fish.


----------



## myneckisred (Oct 29, 2012)

In Queensland Australia. We can hunt anything considered feral game on private property with owner permission. I have hunt feral pigs for over 10 years using dogs and knives. And have hunt other feral animals with rifles and hunting bows. The greenies are trying to ban dogging country wide. In their words it is a blood sport.


----------



## danmakesshooters (Oct 6, 2012)

this topic is so useful. most people in the uk will hunt on any land, but if caught with game on public land you can be fined. also, due to the fact that england is densely populated there is very small amounts of land, but some are neverused, so it is easy to hunt there.


----------

